# HR2x-ALL: Lip Sync and Audio Drop Out Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There have been a number of reports over the past few days about programs with the audio and video out of sync. Please do not use this thread to report the issue, instead please use the issues thread. This thread will be used for general discussion.


----------



## schorner (Oct 20, 2007)

When I am pausing any show on my HR20, come back and watch what was buffered, I ALWAYS get audio drops when I catch up to "live" real time feed. Anyone else notice this? It is an easy fix to bump the rewind button once and the audio drops stop. Kind of strange that this only happens when I pause and then catch up to live vs. just watching any show live as it is being broadcasted and not pausing at any point.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have had them on all shows for about 4-5 months now and it is very annoying. I called D* a couple of weeks ago and supposedly there is fix in the works I guess time will tell


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

I have had as well. My wife is getting highly pissed. Everytime I rewind and go live it starts dropping out until I play around with it. Highly annoying.


----------



## schorner (Oct 20, 2007)

jlangner said:


> I have had as well. My wife is getting highly pissed. Everytime I rewind and go live it starts dropping out until I play around with it. Highly annoying.


Ok, then I am not the only one that is seeing this. The really strange part is if you rewind where it drops, the recorded content has the audio with no drop.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

When you jump back to live, press pause for a second then play.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Same deal here, on three different HR20s. My fix is the same as described above -- just press pause for a second and then back to play. Works every time.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have tried all the tricks bottom line is it still doesn't always work properly. I think I will give D* another call this weekend and keep lodging complaints and then hit them for ST discount and a free SF again.


----------



## btripathi (Dec 4, 2007)

what is ST discount and free SF? I am having the same issue and changing the channel seems to work but it erases the live buffer content.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The number one cause of sync problems for me is not source related, but instead related to the momentary mangling of the Dolby Digital output that my HR20-100 does (and reportedly all HR20s do) whenever it switches between silent mode (such as during pause or trickplay) and normal playback mode. That mangling of the DD signal causes random out of sync output to come from the DD decoding receiver (while the analog audio outputs from the HR20 are still perfectly in sync with the picture). Doing a pause and resume fixes the sync problem until it randomly happens again after another pause (or trickplay) and resume sequence. This can happen on any channel, SD or HD, MPEG2 or MPEG4.

For some people, this mangling of this DD signal also causes significant silent periods of several seconds before the audio starts to be heard again after the resumption of normal playback. For me, the silent period is usually less than one second. Again, this affects only the DD listening path. If listening to both the analog and the DD outputs from the HR 20, the analog sound always comes back immediately and in sync, while the DD signal either comes back immediately or after up to 1 second later (for me), or reportedly several seconds later for other people.


Hardware configuration:

HR20-100 running current national release firmware.
Samsung HX-70 home theater receiver connected via TOS-link (but problem exists also when audio is fed via HDMI. Problem does not exist if audio is fed via analog RCA).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug, I appreciate you aggregating this discussion, and I know our friends at DIRECTV are watching intently.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> The number one cause of sync problems for me is not source related, but instead related to the momentary mangling of the Dolby Digital output that my HR20-100 does (and reportedly all HR20s do) whenever it switches between silent mode (such as during pause or trickplay) and normal playback mode. That mangling of the DD signal causes random out of sync output to come from the DD decoding receiver (while the analog audio outputs from the HR20 are still perfectly in sync with the picture). Doing a pause and resume fixes the sync problem until it randomly happens again after another pause (or trickplay) and resume sequence. This can happen on any channel, SD or HD, MPEG2 or MPEG4.
> 
> For some people, this mangling of this DD signal also causes significant silent periods of several seconds before the audio starts to be heard again after the resumption of normal playback. For me, the silent period is usually less than one second. Again, this affects only the DD listening path. If listening to both the analog and the DD outputs from the HR 20, the analog sound always comes back immediately and in sync, while the DD signal either comes back immediately or after up to 1 second later (for me), or reportedly several seconds later for other people.
> 
> ...


This sync problem with DD 5.1 does not happen with any of my DVRs - HR20-100, HR20-700 or HR21. HR20-100/700 use TOSlink, to the same Sony A/V receiver. HR-21 uses HDMI to a different Sony A/V receiver. I can use trick play as often as I like on any of the DVRs without creating any sync issues. The DD audio does take longer than PCM stereo to come back after trick play.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

schorner said:


> Ok, then I am not the only one that is seeing this. The really strange part is if you rewind where it drops, the recorded content has the audio with no drop.


Exact same situation for me.Must hit "pause" and start again to get rid of dropouts.Audio connection has no effect(tried 'em all-using optical).VERY annoying!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds like all of us are having the same issue. Luckily it's extremely easy to fix in that all we have to do is press pause and then play. It takes less than a second to correct.


----------



## gq91355 (Oct 31, 2006)

btripathi said:


> what is ST discount and free SF?


NFL Sunday Ticket and SuperFan...


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Same here. Audio drops when caught up to live TV. For me, this came with the latest update to the HR20-700 software.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have had them on all shows for about 4-5 months now and it is very annoying. I called D* a couple of weeks ago and supposedly there is fix in the works I guess time will tell


The audio/video sync issues are not new by any stretch of the imagination. I've had my HR20 for one and a half years and it is doing it now just like it did it a year and a half ago. Just go back a year or even two and read the posts.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Sounds like all of us are having the same issue. Luckily it's extremely easy to fix in that all we have to do is press pause and then play. It takes less than a second to correct.


It may be easy to "fix",but it is annoying,a fault with the DVR,and should have already been taken care of by directv.As per their norm,the CSRs say it's not a problem.


----------



## Orangegrower (May 2, 2007)

say-what said:


> When you jump back to live, press pause for a second then play.


Work arounds are OK but a fix would be nice. Yes the lip sync issue is also a problem that is driving my wife crazy. Like she needs the help.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jjohns said:


> The audio/video sync issues are not new by any stretch of the imagination. I've had my HR20 for one and a half years and it is doing it now just like it did it a year and a half ago. Just go back a year or even two and read the posts.


Two years ago will put you back prior to the release of the HR20 (August 16, 2006)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Orangegrower said:


> Work arounds are OK but a fix would be nice. Yes the lip sync issue is also a problem that is driving my wife crazy. Like she needs the help.


A fix is in the works and already present in some early CE versions .. There is still some work to be done, though.


----------



## Deli (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm getting a lot of dropouts when watching recorded programs. Pausing does not help. It is really annoying. Some recordings are totally unwatchable.

I had a few problems in the past, but the problem got much worse over that past couple weeks.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Does this include the FXHD and CNNHD problems with audio skips? The only work-around I've found is to disable Dolby Digital when I watch those channels. CNNHD seems to be intermittent, but FXHD has this problem all the time. I'd be interested in hearing any other suggestions.

steve


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the following:


HR21-100(0x1F8) connected via component and R/L out to HTIB with Dolby Digital off(weird to post this one)
HR20-700(0x0207) connected via HDMI with Dolby Digital on
In the past I have had sync issues, sometimes pretty severe and always variable. i.e. within the same show it would go from barely noticable to a second out and back again.

However, lately I have not had any issues.

The HR21-100 is in the living room and I occasionally notice a light mismatch (or at least I think I do). It's rare though.

The HR20-700 is my daughters room (I don't get much time to watch test that one 'cause, apparently, I'm invading or something). I have had her watching for this one but she says that she hasn't noticed it in a while.

The HR21 is on 0x1F8. I did have issues on the previous CE just not this one.

The HR20 is on 0x0207 and I haven't noticed any problems since x1F8.

The question is why.

Why was this a problem for me before and not now?

Why is it still a problem for so many others?

Why are some not having this problem and what is different about their setups?

Tough one....:scratch:

Mike


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, DTV is aware of the problem and is supposedly going to fix it with an upcoming firmware D/L update. Mine has gotten worse, sometimes a full :10 of silence before it kicks in.


----------



## larrydavid (Sep 12, 2007)

yesterday i had a hr20-100 replaced due to it continually locking up. it was replaced with an hr21-700 running ox1fe. now on the new box the audio of my local nbc affiliate (wjar-10 providence) is out of sync by about a second to a second and a half. connected to a 55 inch sony lcd and problem occurs on both hdmi and the red/white audio cables. it is out of sync all the time, not just on certain shows. it was fine with the hr-20. 

by the way, the tech called DTV to try to get them to send me a new hr-20 because i have an OTA and DTV told him as of 3/1 official policy is they will no longer send out any hr-20's, only hr-21's.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The new George Carlin in concert program on HBOWHD was waaaay out on my HR20-100 the other night. Typically this channel (and most other MPEG-4 HD) is OK if I dial in about 60 ms of delay on my AVR, but this seemed to be out the opposite direction this time.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I noticed a bug this evening on my HR20-700. When watching a program, then rewinding a bit in the live buffer, and then fast forwarding back to live programming, after doing that I get constant audio dropouts on the live buffer. But if I change the channel and then change it back the problem goes away. Anybody else notice this? (I have the latest software release)


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

ansky said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but I noticed a bug this evening on my HR20-700. When watching a program, then rewinding a bit in the live buffer, and then fast forwarding back to live programming, after doing that I get constant audio dropouts on the live buffer. But if I change the channel and then change it back the problem goes away. Anybody else notice this? (I have the latest software release)


Not quite this..but when I turn on my set and lets say its on 73 (ESPN) I get no audio, I go to 72 I get audio, then back to 73 and get audio...called DirecTV, and they want me to try a different channel( 76) to see if the same problem happens....


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

ansky said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but I noticed a bug this evening on my HR20-700. When watching a program, then rewinding a bit in the live buffer, and then fast forwarding back to live programming, after doing that I get constant audio dropouts on the live buffer. But if I change the channel and then change it back the problem goes away. Anybody else notice this? (I have the latest software release)


This is a widely reported problem; you don't even need to change the channel, just hit pause for a fraction of a second and the problem will go away. Hopefully this bug will get fixed soon..


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Sounds like all of us are having the same issue. Luckily it's extremely easy to fix in that all we have to do is press pause and then play. It takes less than a second to correct.


That's not the fix. Directv needs to fix it. The box used to not have this issue.


----------



## funkyp56 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope they fix the audio sync issue soon. Right now I have HDMI into the TV and toslink into the Stereo unit. when watching recorded HDTV, it gets outta sync when I fast forward commercials.

Instead I use the toslink out from the tv and into the stereo. Doing that I lose all the Dolby Digital to the stereo.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

It's simply disingenuous to portray this as a new problem. Yes the latest upgrade has made it worse but these same sound problems have been going on for a very long time. I purchased my HR20 in October of 2006 and it has had this exact problem since day one.

And if you go back to October of 2006 you will see posts complaining of exactly the same thing. And all of 2007 - same complaints. I think it's fair to say that one year and four months should be ample time for DirecTV to correct the problem. Don't take my word for it - read the posts.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that Friday's Stargate Atlantis on SciFi HD, Titled "The Last Man" had bad audio delay?

I had to adjust my receiver from 40ms delay to 20ms delay. Seemed to fix it throughout the show.

Also, I heard a brief quiet audible 'pop' right when it transitioned from the opening scene between Shepard & Major Lorne to the show's intro.

Did anyone else hear that?

Please report, thx.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just watched the Stargate Atlantis "Last Man" intro and I didn't notice any lip sync issues or a pop.. I don't have time to watch the whole episode right now. I will report back if I have any issues during the show. I was watching on an HR20-100. I also have it on a HR21-700. I will check it too..


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

It was right at the close of the scene, just before it fadded out to black & then to the intro /w Music.

I'm pretty certain it was there before the intro & not within the 1st few sec. of the intro.

BTW. It was repeatable.

I was running optical through my Onkyo HT-S790 Receiver on DD 5.1.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

No issue..
HR21-700 with Onkyo 605.

Seemed to be in sync the entire episode.


----------



## bellvis (Jan 10, 2008)

Same audio pop issue here, y_not, whether on speaker or headphones. I don't recall if then was a sync issue.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No problem here on either my HR20-700 or HR21-200. MPEG4 HD version.


----------



## stevesweat (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello All...

I realize this topic has had some coverage, but I am having severe problems with audio dropouts. 

I have an HR20-700 hooked optical with Sony receiver. The receiver is not new, but has been rock solid for ever.

The dropouts seem to occur more often during a commercial. For example tonite during American Idol, when they went to commercial you would get dropouts every time, a couple of seconds at a time 5 or more in a row. Sometimes it will happen during the main show, but more often during commercial for sure.

When it happens the blue light on the receiver (which indicates Dolby Digital) will go out for the period of time that the dropout occurs, then it will reset and the audio will come back.

It almost always occurs on network channels, and has been like this since we installed the equipment, but maybe has gotten a little worse?

During the superbowl for example, the commercials were damn near unwatchable, but the game was almost totally unaffected.

Sorry to ramble, but I wanted to be as specific as possible.

Thanks in advance,


Steve Sweat
Dacula, GA.


----------



## mesaboy2 (Mar 11, 2008)

First time poster here. I'm a shiny new D* customer after many years of cable purgatory and I'm excited to have made the switch. :grin:

However...I've been experiencing audio dropouts frequently while watching live TV. There is no apparent pattern, as it can happen on HD or SD channels, sometimes for less than a second or sometimes for minutes at a time. It also happens with DD set to either On or Off.

After a fairly steep satellite learning curve and a lot of poking around on these forums, I've pretty much ruled out signal strength as an issue since video is always fine and my standard receiver in the other room (a D12-100) was piping out audio great during one long HR21 audio dropout earlier tonight. I also checked that the audio was out both through the HDMI and through the SPDIF/digital coax.

The HR21-100 is on 0x202 (auto delivered Mar 5), and I saw someone post in the 0x206 thread over in CE that they were experiencing audio dropouts since 0x202.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? Does anyone know if a later (or earlier) software release will fix it?

I had to sell the wife a little bit with the move to satellite, so it's a little embarrassing. For all it's faults, I never had a problem like this with cable. Appreciate any help you folks can give a n00b...!


----------



## Martso (Jan 31, 2008)

I also had audio dropouts during the commercials on American Idol last night. I just started to notice this in the last day or so, only on commercials. If I switched to the non HD channel there were no dropouts.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You're not getting digital sync and your receiver it going in and out of lock. Why, I don't know. I did experience this a few generations ago in software but it hasn't occured for me for a couple of months.

As a back up, so that the sound won't go away, run an L-R analog cable from your DVR to your audio receiver along with your optical hook up. When your receiver goes out of sync, it should default back to analog. Hopefully the volume and tone differences won't be too great.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> You're not getting digital sync and your receiver it going in and out of lock. Why, I don't know. I did experience this a few generations ago in software but it hasn't occured for me for a couple of months.
> 
> As a back up, so that the sound won't go away, run an L-R analog cable from your DVR to your audio receiver along with your optical hook up. When your receiver goes out of sync, it should default back to analog. Hopefully the volume and tone differences won't be too great.


Interesting solution. Thinking back now I tremember removing those cables and wonder if that is when I started noticing dropouts guess I will hook them back up and see wghat happens.

Bottom line is that D* needs to get this fixed it ias very annoying.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Audio drop outs have been a concern ever since the HR20 came out. For me, they went away a few months ago. Yours are especially weird. Normally they are much shorter in duration and can be tied down specifically to Dolby Digital and HD recordings. Yours can't.

As a workaround, run an analog audio cable from the DVR to your audio receiver. You don't say it but I think your home theater receiver is losing digital lock on the signal. (Can you see an indicator light on it that says if this is the case? Does changing the channel and then back again ever restore the audio?) When the digital audio goes away, your receiver should default back to the analog input. Make sure your receiver is on Auto Digital for this to happen.

I haven't seen any audio drop out posts for the past few months and now, all of a sudden, two in one day. Something may be going on.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> A fix is in the works and already present in some early CE versions .. There is still some work to be done, though.


Doug I heard the same thing about a month agao when I called about my audio dropouts. I really hope this can be corrected soon as my wife gets pissed offand I have to say I don't blame her.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Not haveing the audio dropout on my HR20-700 or lip sync am getting the audio dropouts on my HR21-100 still no lip sync just the dropouts. hr20-700 connected HDMI to Onkyo 805. HR21-100 connected toslink to Onkyo 805. DD is on with both DVRs.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Weird Audio Stopped working for a little while
Receiver model = HR21-700
Software revision = 0x1FE
TV make and model = Sony 50" KDF-50E2000
Connection type = Component (was HDMI last week but switched to Component due to too many HDMI audio not recognized errors on TV)
Channel number and name = WOOD TV NBC LOCAL THRU SAT (not OTA, this is a HR21). CHANNEL 8 ZIP 49503 (Not HD broadcast, I don't get HD NBC in my zip code)
Program time = 8:00PM-10:00PM 3/11/2008 Biggest Loser
Was this a recording or Live TV?=It was recorded, started watching 65 minutes into program.
Your best description of what is happening
Was Watching and forwarded ads with 8 very quick 30 second skips (30skip not slip), went too far, hit back 4 or 5 times VERY fast. Heard a *"pop", "tick", or "tink" sound *(that is my best description) and audio completely stopped working. Was like "o crud" because we switched from HDMI due to our Sony TV continually coming up with "Unrecognized Audio" error. I'm sure if we had been on HDMI it would have popped the error. But since we were watching component no error came up, but the audio stopped working. Hit back-skip again after watching with no audio for 10 seconds. Audio started back up.

Becoming more and more convinced that my Unsupported Audio Thread Linked Here could be the same audio drop out that the Sony TV doesn't recover from through HDMI. Note the very last post I left on that thread also pointed out that it happened on fast "back skips".

This is the first time I heard the "tink" sound but also have only been running on Component (instead of HDMI) now for a few days.

*q:Should this post also go into the HR21-700 iSSUES/Discussion thread stuck above? I'm still new and not sure about cross-posting necessity.*


----------



## mesaboy2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Audio drop outs have been a concern ever since the HR20 came out. For me, they went away a few months ago. Yours are especially weird. Normally they are much shorter in duration and can be tied down specifically to Dolby Digital and HD recordings. Yours can't.
> 
> As a workaround, run an analog audio cable from the DVR to your audio receiver. You don't say it but I think your home theater receiver is losing digital lock on the signal. (Can you see an indicator light on it that says if this is the case? Does changing the channel and then back again ever restore the audio?) When the digital audio goes away, your receiver should default back to the analog input. Make sure your receiver is on Auto Digital for this to happen.
> 
> I haven't seen any audio drop out posts for the past few months and now, all of a sudden, two in one day. Something may be going on.


I assume you're talking to me (and not stevesweat), so....

I took your advice tonight and have run analog L/R from the DVR to the receiver (an old Kenwood VR309, but reliable). It is physically difficult to run it to the same input on the receiver as the SPDIF digital coax, so I have run it to a different input instead (using a now extraneous pre-existing line). My hope is that if I lose audio through the SPDIF as I have been, I can quickly swap to the analog input and see what's happening. That should tell me something.

As for your questions, I don't believe the receiver is dropping lock, because in my cable days I could actually hear that happen with a click from the receiver whenever I changed channels on my Comcast Moto. It was painful to listen to and one minor annoyance with cable I don't miss. Changing the channel and back usually does not seem to affect the dropouts.

I'm going out of town for a long weekend, so I won't be able to study the effect for a few days. I'll report back in a week or so and let you know what I find.

Thanks for the help--Live Long and Prosper!


----------



## trevorst (Jul 16, 2007)

My HR-21 started to have Audio Dropouts yesterday, they lasy from a couple of seconds to over 20. Happens at least 4 -5 times an hour and lasted all day yesterday and was still there this morning. I just forced a S?W download and rebooted do will see if that clears up the issue.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm getting audio dropouts about every 2 minutes on NickHD. This is very annoying. I've had my HR21 for about 3 weeks. Its hooked to my TV via HDMI.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> You're not getting digital sync and your receiver it going in and out of lock. Why, I don't know. I did experience this a few generations ago in software but it hasn't occured for me for a couple of months.
> 
> As a back up, so that the sound won't go away, run an L-R analog cable from your DVR to your audio receiver along with your optical hook up. When your receiver goes out of sync, it should default back to analog. Hopefully the volume and tone differences won't be too great.


Outstanding advice I did this last night and did not have 1 dropout. I can't thank you enough.

ps Hope I didn't jinx myself


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You're welcome.

I hope I didn't jinx me. :grin: I was watching the 101 and their coverage of the SXSW concerts last night. I had the drop-outs people talk about on commercials, with the sound going away every few seconds. Also as reported, it didn't affect the programing. These were DirecTV commercials on a DirecTV produced channel. I wonder who is at fault here?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I started another thread so people could see your advice and give it a try as things get lost in these threads sometimes.

That is interesting on the dropouts you had and yes tough to decide who is at fault isn't it? I called d* about a month ago and had a good tech on the phone who told me they were working on a fix but who knows how long that will take.

Anyways thanks again and hope this keeps working for me.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There have been a number of reports over the past few days about programs with the audio and video out of sync. In hopes of tracking this particular issue a little more closely we'd like to keep all comments here in one thread rather than starting a new thread each time this issue appears.
> 
> There are some ground rules.
> 
> ...


HR20-700 via HDMI Sony 40XBR-2 Today while watching the rerun of weekend wakeup between 12-1pm EST on 23-1 OTA which is the CW (when I say re-run it means they replayed it... it was NOT recorded on my dvr...), I noticed lip synch issues. I thought this was only related to the satellite channels... This was the first time that I have experienced it on an OTA channel... Michele McClintik's mouth was definitly not saying what was being heard...


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

mabellboi said:


> HR20-700 via HDMI Sony 40XBR-2 Today while watching the rerun of weekend wakeup between 12-1pm EST on 23-1 OTA which is the CW (when I say re-run it means they replayed it... it was NOT recorded on my dvr...), I noticed lip synch issues. I thought this was only related to the satellite channels... This was the first time that I have experienced it on an OTA channel... Michele McClintik's mouth was definitly not saying what was being heard...


Audio/lip sync problems are many times caused by problems with the source. You might consider contacting the local CW affiliate in this regard to make them aware of the problem.


----------



## mesaboy2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve Robertson said:


> I started another thread so people could see your advice and give it a try as things get lost in these threads sometimes.
> 
> That is interesting on the dropouts you had and yes tough to decide who is at fault isn't it? I called d* about a month ago and had a good tech on the phone who told me they were working on a fix but who knows how long that will take.
> 
> Anyways thanks again and hope this keeps working for me.


I wish I had your good fortune. I'm back for just a few hours tonight and I saw dropouts on both the SPDIF digital coax and analog L/R outputs. You may recall I have the analog running to one input on my receiver and the digital coax to a different input. Since the analog L/R fails also, running them to the same input and setting Auto Digital would not have helped in my case I'm guessing.

I was starting to think it had something to do with the amount of processing the HR21-100 was doing, because there seemed to be increased dropouts while poking around in the guide or going over the To Do list. But then I lost audio again probably 5 minutes after doing nothing but watching live TV.

Interestingly, I tried the Pause/Play approach someone mentioned as "working every time" and didn't have a problem for the rest of that program, another 10 or 15 minutes. I wonder if it's related to live TV specifically. I'll need to do that a few more times before I suspect that....

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

I had constant audio drop outs and picture black outs during the game...it's a shame...is it just on HD the locals? I've never experienced it on any of the other channels.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

mesaboy2 said:


> I wish I had your good fortune. I'm back for just a few hours tonight and I saw dropouts on both the SPDIF digital coax and analog L/R outputs. You may recall I have the analog running to one input on my receiver and the digital coax to a different input. Since the analog L/R fails also, running them to the same input and setting Auto Digital would not have helped in my case I'm guessing.
> 
> I was starting to think it had something to do with the amount of processing the HR21-100 was doing, because there seemed to be increased dropouts while poking around in the guide or going over the To Do list. But then I lost audio again probably 5 minutes after doing nothing but watching live TV.
> 
> ...


I went all weekend without one audio drop so I guess I am lucky. I know how annoying this is and hope D* fixes this soon.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

I have had my HR21 since Thursday. 

My only problem with it is that when I "skip" or "slip" while watching a recorded show, when it is done "slipping" or "skipping" the audio drops out for about 2 full seconds. 

It doesn't do this all of the time, maybe about half of the time. The problem was much worse until I rebooted the machine.

Do I have a defective HR21?

ETA: I should note that this happens on a variety of channels and with both HD and SD recordings.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

This started happening to me after the 0x206 release. While the audio drop-outs with live and recorded stuff is getting really annoying, this is driving me nuts. I'm getting dropouts that go from 2 seconds to up to 5-7 seconds.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Unfortunately this also is happening to me. I can usually fix it by pausing and then immediately pressing play. Happens with both recorded and live shows. Very annoying.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Not sure what your set up is but I just installed the red and white analog cabels to go along with my optical cable as suggested on this board and have not had a dropout in 3 days now. I have the HR20 700.

I would give this a try if I were you


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey guys, if you haven't done so already, please report any audio issues like this with a specific report (including equipment, circumstances, etc. using the format noted) in the Audio Issues thread .. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121214


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

7thton said:


> I have had my HR21 since Thursday.
> 
> My only problem with it is that when I "skip" or "slip" while watching a recorded show, when it is done "slipping" or "skipping" the audio drops out for about 2 full seconds.
> 
> ...


This is a known bug with all HR20s and HR21s, where the Dolby Digital output is mangled momentarily when transitioning from any silent mode to the playback mode. Even worse than the silent period when you should be hearing sound, sometimes this bug causes the DD audio to become out of sync with the video.

I have seen this bug from the first day I got my HR20 about eight months ago, and I have reported it many times in the CE Issues threads, but unfortunately DirecTV seems to be unwilling to give this bug the proper priority and dedicate the proper resources to fix it.

Since this bug is also the cause of one of the most complained about and annoying problems on the HR20/21 series DVRs&#8230;. out of sync audio, it's kind of mind boggling as to why this isn't a high priority item for DirecTV to fix.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Not sure what your set up is but I just installed the red and white analog cabels to go along with my optical cable as suggested on this board and have not had a dropout in 3 days now. I have the HR20 700.
> 
> I would give this a try if I were you


That "fixed" the problem because the bug only affects the digital audio output stream (whether delivered via the optical output, the coaxial digital output, or the digital audio output on the HDMI port).

The problem with your "fix" is that the while the analog audio outputs don't have the problem, they also don't have the full DD 5.1 audio information on them either so you don't get the full DD 5.1 sound from the analog outputs.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No doubt this is a work around but if it makes the Steve happy, what's wrong with that?

It is your charactorization that it fixed the problem, not mine and I don't believe Steve's. I would never use that word in describing this patch.

Audio dropouts have been a long term problem with the HR2X. I agree with you there. I can't know how much attention DirecTV has given the problem. My guess is with the insistance Doug Brott is putting on reporting them in detail in the pinned thread, DirecTV is putting a lot of emphasis on them right now. I do know my occurances of them have gone down dramatically over the past few months, going to zero recently except for the one time I reported upthread.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> No doubt this is a work around but if it makes the Steve happy, what's wrong with that?
> 
> It is your charactorization that it fixed the problem, not mine and I don't believe Steve's. I would never use that word in describing this patch.


Regardless of the fact that neither of you actually used the word "fix", it was implied that using the analog outputs was a "fix" for the mangled DD5.1 audio problem. I was merely pointing out that contrary to the implication, it isn't a really a fix, but a bypassing of the DD5.1 audio signal to instead use an inferior audio output that doesn't contain the same discrete audio channel information as the DD5.1 outputs.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I haven't seen any audio drop out posts for the past few months and now, all of a sudden, two in one day. Something may be going on.


With regards to the momentary audio dropouts when transitioning from pause or trick play to play mode (and the associated out of sync audio problems that that bug also randomly causes), I don't think that anything different is going on. The bug has been in every single national and CE software release that I have seen in the 8 months that I have owned an HR20. I think that some people have just grown tired of reporting the same bug over and over and over again while the development team fails over and over and over again to address and fix the problem.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry I guess fix was to strong a word lets use work around does that make it better?

All I know is that now I can actually watch tv without missing a buncj of audio which was really very annoying so if this does not work for you so be it but it is for me until D* gets off their ass's and fixes this problem


----------



## BBBoT (Jan 7, 2008)

This was a total anomaly for me, but I figured I'd mention it in this thread.
This past weekend's Saturday Night Live had an issue I haven't seen before.
After any trick play (ffw, rew, etc) the audio would be very badly out of synch. But just pressing pause, and then play again fixed it. It happened during the entire program but I haven't had that happen on any other shows before.
I've got the HR20-100 with the latest NR, and this was on the DirecTV feed HD local Baltimore channel 11.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> That "fixed" the problem because the bug only affects the digital audio output stream (whether delivered via the optical output, the coaxial digital output, or the digital audio output on the HDMI port).
> 
> The problem with your "fix" is that the while the analog audio outputs don't have the problem, they also don't have the full DD 5.1 audio information on them either so you don't get the full DD 5.1 sound from the analog outputs.


So, if I hooked my HR21 to my TV using component cables, would the audio dropouts go away? (I'm currently using HDMI)


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

7thton said:


> So, if I hooked my HR21 to my TV using component cables, would the audio dropouts go away? (I'm currently using HDMI)


If you are using the HDMI for audio, then switching to component would make the problem worse because you'd have no audio at all! You'll need to hook up some audio cabling (either optical or some analog cables).

The problem seems specific to dolby digital processing to me. If I change the HR20 setup under audio to not use dolby digital my audio skip problems on FXHD and CNNHD go away too and I don't even change any cabling. I'm using an optical cable to the receiver since I have a projector which gets the HDMI.

steve


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

dsm said:


> If you are using the HDMI for audio, then switching to component would make the problem worse because you'd have no audio at all! You'll need to hook up some audio cabling (either optical or some analog cables).
> 
> The problem seems specific to dolby digital processing to me. If I change the HR20 setup under audio to not use dolby digital my audio skip problems on FXHD and CNNHD go away too and I don't even change any cabling. I'm using an optical cable to the receiver since I have a projector which gets the HDMI.
> 
> steve


You misunderstand....I have a HDMI going form the HR21 to my TV. My sound is coming from my TV speakers.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

7thton said:


> You misunderstand....I have a HDMI going form the HR21 to my TV. My sound is coming from my TV speakers.


That's what I was referring to when I said "if you are using HDMI for Audio". If you have one cable, HDMI, going to your TV then it must be carrying the audio as well as the video. So if you switch to component, then you have no audio being sent to the TV since component cannot carry audio. You would have to add another cable to your TV; either optical/coax if your TV has a builtin digital decoder or some analog audio cables.

steve


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

dsm said:


> That's what I was referring to when I said "if you are using HDMI for Audio". If you have one cable, HDMI, going to your TV then it must be carrying the audio as well as the video. So if you switch to component, then you have no audio being sent to the TV since component cannot carry audio. You would have to add another cable to your TV; either optical/coax if your TV has a builtin digital decoder or some analog audio cables.
> 
> steve


D'oh! Got it, thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> This sync problem with DD 5.1 does not happen with any of my DVRs - HR20-100, HR20-700 or HR21. HR20-100/700 use TOSlink, to the same Sony A/V receiver. HR-21 uses HDMI to a different Sony A/V receiver. I can use trick play as often as I like on any of the DVRs without creating any sync issues. The DD audio does take longer than PCM stereo to come back after trick play.


My two Sony receivers do not have any audio problems using optical inputs. My Onkyo has some, but not enough to be really annoying.

Rich


----------



## trevorst (Jul 16, 2007)

I know there has been several threads relating to this subject and tied in with the lip sync issues. My HR-21 is having severe audio dropout issues. It will drop the audio from 2 seconds upto 20 + seconds several times an hour (more on some channels). (As I am typing this the audio just went outfor over 30 seconds)pausing or slight rewind will always bring it back and rewinding shows that the audio is there, just not comming though. 

I read in one of the other posts that it was caused by digital sync so I swithced to analog audio. That didn't help the dropouts happen on analog also.
is anyone else having this bad of a problem ??? If not it may be I have a faulty unit and need to have it replaced.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You should post your problems in this thread. Make sure you follow the format included. From the attention it's getting, I think DirecTV is working directly (no pun intended) on this problem and using this thread as a data base.

As for your specific problem, my gut tells me this is fundimentally a software and delivery, not a hardware, issue. I don't know if replacing your box will make much difference.


----------



## trevorst (Jul 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> You should post your problems in this thread. Make sure you follow the format included. From the attention it's getting, I think DirecTV is working directly (no pun intended) on this problem and using this thread as a data base.
> 
> As for your specific problem, my gut tells me this is fundimentally a software and delivery, not a hardware, issue. I don't know if replacing your box will make much difference.


Agreed.. Just posted.


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

I just noticed over the last couple of weeks with my HR21 in our living room... A digital stutter. It happens now about once or twice a night some times more, anyone ,know what could be causing this? I have my DirecTV hooked up 2 different ways, via HDMI and Component and it seems to happen both ways.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Well gee I do not care to quote but Directv is fixing the problem? If they cared about the quality of what they deliver into our homes they would see this problem as bad as it is and roll the firmware back. Like prior the Valentines day update...lol. Who in God's green earth is watching the tv at Directv? They have to start resolving things quicker period. I beginning to hate the service because it's getting old! Again yep I will dig...thank you the wonderful testers who let this issue just slip right in...Directv needs their own hands on and better communication with engineering when issues are at hand in numbers.


----------



## bradfjoh (Jul 18, 2007)

I haven't read this entire thread, so I'm not sure if this issue is limited to HD channels, but that seems to be the situation for me. 

I had to turn off the TBSHD showing of I am Sam last night. The recording had SOOOO many audio dropouts that I couldn't take it. When I switched over to the live broadcast on the SD, no audio dropouts, but no HD either .... argh.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The past few days the audio stutter/dropout problem has gotten so bad that I am watching my HD locals OTA rather than via satellite.

This helps but doesn't solve the problem of dropouts from DirecTV's national channels such as ESPN.

We're up to over 500 software updates -- translate 1fe hex to decimal and you get 510 versions. You'd think they'd have it fixed by now :nono2:


----------



## pauper (Aug 22, 2007)

Is anyone else experiencing a sort of digital stutter? The audio has been stuttering or overlapping itself on almost all channels lately. I reboot the HR21-700 and my reciever when it gets really bad...anyone? anyone? Bueller...Bueller...


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

check out the "HR2x-ALL: Lip Sync and Audio Drop Out Discussion" thread and the 0x206 issues thread.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

D* is really dropping the ball with this one this seems to be getting worse instead of better


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

I am getting a digital audio glitch from time to time with my HR21, not sure why it is happening yet. I might have them replace the unit if it gets worse....


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

pauper said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a sort of digital stutter? The audio has been stuttering or overlapping itself on almost all channels lately. I reboot the HR21-700 and my reciever when it gets really bad...anyone? anyone? Bueller...Bueller...


It is weird I only get it on my HR21 in my living room, the one upstairs in the bedroom or my older Tivo HD unit, nothing so far... Of course I called them and they did the whole, oh reboot the unit.... Did that still happening, and it is happening on HD and SD channels. Man DirecTV was a great company till they rolled out this HD upgrade, there customer service has gone down the s h i t ter, but they are still better than cable. :nono2:


----------



## joandarce (Oct 18, 2007)

I too have this IRRITATING problem on the HR-21 but not the HR-20.

So bad I have been seriously considering cancelling D*


----------



## Eagle Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had intermittent audio breakups on my HR21-700 over the past two days. The problem seems to occur on various HD and SD channels. There does not seem to be an obvious pattern to the audio breakups. 

The first instance of an audio problem occurred when I lost all sound on the XM channels. The XM audio did return after a while. It is not clear if the intermittent sound on the HD and SD channels and the complete dropout of the XM audion are related.

I have rebooted the HR21-700 and I am waiting to see if this cures the problem.


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I called once already they told me to reboot my system, I did. Didn't fix anything in fact it just got worse. Frankly I think the update crap there sending down is screwing some thing up. Reason being I have a HR21 in bedroom with no audio stutter problem, but my main system is getting very annoying and unwatchable, I will be calling them for a new receiver tomorrow.. Just not sure if that will fix the problem...


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

joandarce said:


> I too have this IRRITATING problem on the HR-21 but not the HR-20.
> 
> So bad I have been seriously considering cancelling D*


I am going to call customer service in the morning... I agree DTV can compensate me for the **** I can't watch now. I think these updates are too blame, my unit ran glitch free for many months after it was installed and now it is doing it all the time.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

You guys gotta stop playing around with this stuff. Its taking too much of your daily time, and its negative time your spending.....

Figure out yourself if its the dish, wiring, connectors, ground, etc. You can do all this with a little common sense and the use of process of elemination. Like the guy above stated. Figured out the #2 tuner was bad, called and got new reciever. No more problems........ Get my drift?????????????

Do not let these guys keep giving you the run around. Would you accept this type of work, or quality from your mechanic that works on your car? What if you paid your mechanic a hundred bucks a month, just so your car would get you to work. But on some days your car runs like crap. Woudl you just keep driving the car? Or would you be at the shop's doorstep demanding they fix the car? I thought so. Make them fix the issue. They are providing a service to you. If they cannot provide you with the service they agreed upon then they need to step to the plate. 

I just cant believe the people here that just keep dealing with these issues every freakin day and do nothing about it. My Master HR was giving me some fits a couple of times about a month ago. I simply called them up, told them what I have and had not done in regards to troubleshooting and they over nighted me a new box. No problems since. 

Ok, I am off my soapbox now. Its going to be a beautiful day today and I am above ground. What else in life do I need today!

Oh, and BTW, I am a technician.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Toyo,

I would tend to agree with you however in my conversation with D* they told me they were working on a fix so to me it says that all boxes have this as a potential problem. So just to swap a box may or may not work maybe you got lucky.

In any event D* really has done a piss poor job of addresing this issue IMO


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

FWIW - watched Amer. Idol last night that I recorded on Tues night. --- HORRIBLE out of sync issues the entire show. Went to watch a movie later on that was also recorded several weeks ago. It was also horribly out of sync ... deleted it. Went to another movie - and it TOO was off by a lot! Hmmm... thought this was more than coiincidental, so we pressed the "red button" -- just to see if the system needed a reset. Low and behold, it corrected the SYNC issue .... now wish I hadn't deleted the other movie or put up with the sync issues on A.I. .... YMMV. But this was obvioulsly an HR20-100 issue ...


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Steve, I also tend to agree with some of points. However, if some of these units do not have this problem what would it hurt to get another unit? Like you said I may have gotten lucky. I firmly believe the 700 is the least stable unit out there. I almost picked up the 700 at BB, but picked the 200. I made a good guess on that one. Usually my world doesnt go that way.


----------



## tronn (Jan 16, 2008)

did a check to see if this was already posted but nothing shows up.

my hr21 is less than 3 months old and yesterday and the day before i was getting audio drops. almost like a stuttering effect. the box was recording something else on another channel at the same time both times. 
the weird thing is the i could make the audio drop if i enter the channel guide or simply hit the Info button. again this is only when im recording something else at the same time.
is this a known issue?


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Issue: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121214

Discussion:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121213&highlight=HR21+audio+dropouts


----------



## tronn (Jan 16, 2008)

k thk. not so much a lip sync, but more of a complete audio drop with a *pop*. will use threads listed though


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

I am a long time forum reader of this forum and really appreciate all the help everyone is able to supply. I have a a hr20-100 and the lip sync AND aidio dropout problems have gotten worse on my cbs local feed(GREENSBORO,NC). there have always been occ dropouts on my local fox station


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

This has been going on for about 3 or 4 days now and I was waiting to see if it would be corrected but apparently not. During just about every broadcast on DTV's HD channel there is a terrible audio sync with frequent stuttering. The audio is about 3 seconds ahead of the video. I've seen ( heard ) this each evening on every broadcast, I'm not certain about broadcasts during the day but I would assume it's the same. I've just sent an email to their chief engineer who helped us out a long while ago with a similar audio issue.

I occasionally hear some stuttering on other mpeg4 channels and there are occasional audio sync issues on them but nothing like this.
John


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

I have been having audio drop outs nearly every time I fast forward or rewind on my hr21. This issue is driving me crazy because It takes from 15 to 30 seconds foor the sound to kick back in.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if DirecTV is planning on fixing this problem? This is becoming extremely frustrating.


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all--

I've had the HR20-700 for about 9 months. Since about December, I've had increasing amounts of pixelation and audio stuttering on just about every cable channel, esp high def. It's really bad on HBO. 

I also have the same problems if I fast forward or reverse live TV. I have to shut the tuner down and restart it to fix the problem. 

I called DTV, and a very mush-mouthed girl first put me on hold for about 10 minutes, then came back and finally had me do a reset. This seemed to "help" for about a few days. 

I did a search on pixelation in this forum, and see I'm not the only one with this issue. Let's cut to the chase....is there a fix, or do I need a new tuner?

Thanks.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

There's really know way to advise you without more information. If you have bad signals, you'll get these symptoms. If you have good signals, you could have a bad receiver, although rarely you could also have a bad LNB.

Please post your signals in *litzdog911's* format grid: 

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101-deg)
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110-deg)
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119-deg)
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (6 total at 99(s))
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103(s))
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite tranpsonders (16 total at 103(c))
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 # NA NA NA NA # NA NA

Check both tuner 1 and tuner 2, but only post tuner 2 signals if they are substantially different on any particular satellites.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have also been having the same problem for the last few days. 

The audio stuttering problem was something everyone in the Baltimore market with DIRECTV was having last year. The problem was fixed and I have not really had any problems until earlier this week.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup - same here!


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

I called DirecTV right after I posted the question at the top of this thread. They had me run through all the satellite transponders and check all the signal strenghts, and in summary: all signals were strong. 

DTV CS said it might be a bad tuner, so they are sending out a $ervice technician in about a week who will have a replacment tuner with him. I guess he'll probably get up on the roof and check the dish, and if that looks okay, replace the tuner. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Same here!


I've watched the station a couple times over the weekend and it seemed like everything was ok. Anyway I did send the email to the station's chief enginer, last time he was able to get Directv to fix some equipment in Colorado that was picking up the feed from 45. Maybe they were just unaware of the problem. We'll see this week.
John


----------



## ron6399 (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had a few audio issues myself with the HR21-700, but nothing major where I'm going to complain. I have an Onkyo receiver TX-898 which is a little older but had been updated with a circuit recall to fix , I believe Dts and DD issues. Obviously with all the different vendor receivers being used I'm not surprised there are audio issues when using the optical outputs of this dvr. I had alot of issues with an older Onkyo receiver when transitions occured using the optical dolby input, It just didn't switch all the time so I had to constantly switch inputs to reinitialize the optical to get the audio back. I use only optical for audio but I've read in the past with other vendor audio equipment its a good idea to run standard audio cables besides optical to eliminate audio dropouts. Now my receiver has a setting where I can select the type of input : DTS, PCM, or ALL. In my case I select "all"which seems to work fairly well.

My point here is that its possible that issues are caused by incorrect receiver settings, incorrect dvr settings and of course some flawed internal receiver(dvr) software/hardware code for possible timing causing transition errors of the audio signal.


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

Yesterday I was watching the Malaysian Grand Prix, which I had recorded on Saturday night from SPEED HD (Channel 607) because it aired at 2.30 and I didn't want to stay up that late. No problems at all, but when I hit "EXIT" after the end of the race to go back to live TV, the same audio problem I described was occurring. The box was tuned to Channel 9, WUSA local DC-area affiliate coming off the dish in HD; the broadcast was, again, the NCAA Tournament (Villanova versus Siena), and backing it up 30 seconds solved the problem again.

I've never had the sort of problem Josh125 describes of the audio not being in sync—on mine, the audio seems to lock up, for lack of a better word, as described in my earlier two posts.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

add me to the list, both my hr's are doing it... crap


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, maybe this is what I'm running into then. Just got my HR21-100 installed yesterday, today was the first night of really using it. I noticed I'd get these occasional audio dropouts for like a second. I was/am a little worried it was a signal strength issue, but since I both have no video glitching when this happens, and more importantly, if I rewind and play it back at the same spot of the glitch, the glitch wasn't there the 2nd time, so it doesn't sound like an incoming feed problem to me. I hope I don't regret this "upgrade".


----------



## Bingo123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually with my setup the screen pixelation is almost more annoying. Sometimes the screen is so pixelated, and broken up into colorful boxes, that I literally have no picture at all. 

It seems to come and go, but the problem is especially bad at NIGHT....like after 2 am Central time (I'm a night owl). That's when lots of HD channels all seem to go haywire.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Problem seems to be getting worse.

Local HD channel 2 had several audio drop-outs Monday night during local news. Local HD channel 7 had loss of audio and picture(black screen) for about ten seconds several times early this morning. Changing channels and then changing back to 7 did not help.

There were a few audio drop-outs on ESPN-HD basketball coverage during the Big East tournament. The suspicion there is that it was an ESPN problem as there were no drop-outs during commercials.

All programs were being watched live.


----------



## lordbah (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know if what I've seen is "stuttering" in this sense. Two recordings (in the month or so I've had the HR21-700) had intermittent audio - it would play for a fraction of a second, be silent for perhaps a second, play for another fraction, silent for another one, etc. Video would freeze, if I skipped forward a minute or two I'd get a different still frame. They were just totally unwatchable. One was recorded on a clear calm day while I was watching another channel live, so I'm doubtful it was weather-related.

Now, lip sync issues I see on nearly every show. And there's an audio blackout of about 5 seconds every time I start to play a recording. I can just backup and it'll play it fine the second time around.


----------



## smith13 (Aug 17, 2007)

anybody else having problems watching live shows where if you pause the show and then start it back up it stutters??? i have the hr20-700 model


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

smith13 said:


> anybody else having problems watching live shows where if you pause the show and then start it back up it stutters??? i have the hr20-700 model


I've had similar problems with pausing live shows and stuttering. The only difference is that I only experience the stutter when I catch up to the end of the buffer. A quick pause and play or a press of the replay button eliminated the stutter.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 6, 2007)

smith13 said:


> anybody else having problems watching live shows where if you pause the show and then start it back up it stutters??? i have the hr20-700 model


actually mine is the opposite - live TV I get dropouts like mad, but pause or backup 30 seconds and watch it delayed, it plays perfect. Go figure....


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

Very common problem. DIrectv is supposed to be working on a fix.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a lot of info on this in the HR20 Q&A forum.


----------



## rockon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I've noticed this happening sometimes since I went to an external drive. Don't know if thats the cause or not.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I am having this problem on Cleveland ABC channel #5 lately


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

I know there are a lot of threads on audio drop outs with the HR20/21. Too many for me to go through. I have an HR21 which recently has begun to drop audio or the audio is spotty. If i change the channel and come back to the problem channel it works. THey seem to be getting more frequent. Have not been able to pin down any specific channels that do it more. I know Fox was doing it yesterday as I watched AI.
he box is hooked up directly to the TV thru HDMI when I watch TV. I have it also hooked to an Onkyo SR605 when I watch DVDs I believe this is thru optical audio. SO i can either watch TV without my stereo on or with it on. It still drops out either way I watch it. Could it be the HR 21 itself? Would hooking it up thru components make a difference?


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

drew64 said:


> I know there are a lot of threads on audio drop outs with the HR20/21. Too many for me to go through. I have an HR21 which recently has begun to drop audio or the audio is spotty. If i change the channel and come back to the problem channel it works. THey seem to be getting more frequent. Have not been able to pin down any specific channels that do it more. I know Fox was doing it yesterday as I watched AI.
> he box is hooked up directly to the TV thru HDMI when I watch TV. I have it also hooked to an Onkyo SR605 when I watch DVDs I believe this is thru optical audio. SO i can either watch TV without my stereo on or with it on. It still drops out either way I watch it. Could it be the HR 21 itself? Would hooking it up thru components make a difference?


I have a new HR21 doing that same thing.

I have mine hooked up:

Video out - component to Denon 3805.
Audio - optical out to the Denon 3805 also.

Wifey states, "This thing sucks..." The "HD-TIVO" never did that.

Anyone got any solutions?


----------



## PDubs (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't have a solution, but happens to me too. I've noticed that if I rewind a few seconds, the sound that I missed will be played. So it seems as though the player does capture the audio, but playing it in realtime....seems to struggle.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

This problem of stuttering when a program catches up to "live" is a known issue with the latest software release. As a workaround, you just need to hit "pause" for a fraction of a second, until DirecTV releases new software.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> This problem of stuttering when a program catches up to "live" is a known issue with the latest software release. As a workaround, you just need to hit "pause" for a fraction of a second, until DirecTV releases new software.


As an aside, the new software will not show up in a time interval measured in fractions of a second...

I understand that DirecTV is working on a solution, but as in many other cases the time frame is not well pinned down.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> You're not getting digital sync and your receiver it going in and out of lock. Why, I don't know. I did experience this a few generations ago in software but it hasn't occured for me for a couple of months.
> 
> As a back up, so that the sound won't go away, run an L-R analog cable from your DVR to your audio receiver along with your optical hook up. When your receiver goes out of sync, it should default back to analog. Hopefully the volume and tone differences won't be too great.


The success of that work-around will vary depending on the audio receiver being used. Not all DD5.1 receivers will switch to the analog inputs when the DD signal is missing or corrupt.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

While I've always had problems on FXHD, I suddenly have all my recordings with lip-sync problems after every trick play. I reset the box and it was Ok for two days and now it's back. Apparently this is what others have been complaining about  . When it happens this frequently it's damn annoying. For me it suddenly got worse on Tuesday (3/25). I have no idea why.

steve


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

The audio drop out doesn't bug me near as much as the out of sync problem I have. 

I have the HR21 - TV hooked up via HDMI, optical out to my receiver. If I turn both audio's on, it is clear that the receiver's output is slightly out of sync. Is this part of this same "known" issue being discussed? I also have the drop out - but it doesn't bother me that much (except when it's REALLY long).


----------



## Eagle Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

The sound on my HR21 sometimes breaks up or stammers. Picture is fine. Audio returns to normal after awhile. Usually the sound will return to normal after switching channels. The problem does not occur on all channels at the same time. Breakup of the sound appears to be random without regard to whether I am watching SD or HD channels.

Is this a known issue? If so is it software or hardware problem? There is no pixelization during the breakup.


----------



## -V- (Nov 30, 2007)

Same issue here. Particularly with channels 285 and 287.

If I pause and then hit play it seems to fix itself for the remainder of time I am on the channel. Of course I like to channel surf so it sux.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same thing on mine, the latest CE release fixed it. It should go national soon.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

the best thing to do until the software kicks in is to hit the 6-second rewind button. It almost seems as if the receivers audio is trying to get ahead of live time.


----------



## dcmidnight (Jul 6, 2007)

Dknow said:


> the best thing to do until the software kicks in is to hit the 6-second rewind button. It almost seems as if the receivers audio is trying to get ahead of live time.


I had the same experience with my HR10, one quick bounce back seemed to fix everything.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Same thing here in NJ with my HR21 for the past 4 days.I 1st noticed it Sunday night.It was really bad when I hit the "list" button for the list of my recorded shows for some reason.Then it was fine.And when I tried to bring up the "list" again,the audio started cutting out again.A software problem maybe ?


----------



## bbodie52 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've reviewed forums like this one at several sites on the Web, including DirecTV's own Web site user forum. The common thread appears to be that many, if not all HR21 (not sure about HR20) users began experiencing a "stuttering" effect that is most noticable in the audio track, but interrupts the video motion as well. This stuttering problem appears to have surfaced during the last few software updates in the February-March timeframe.

The stuttering fault occurs randomly with live feeds on both HD and non-HD channels. Interrupting the feed by changing channels or pressing PAUSE for a few seconds and then releasing PAUSE will usually clear the fault for a period of time. Displaying a menu or program guide may trigger the stuttering effect, but not always. I've noticed that the "stuttering" of the audio also has the same effect on the video (watch the News Tickertape display at the bottom of the Fox News channel while the audio is stuttering -- you will see the same jerky effect occurring on the video as well!)

The fault also appears to manifest itself when fast-forwarding through delayed programming, as when skipping through commercials. When returning to normal play after fast-forwarding, there is often a 5-10 second period of silence until the audio syncs with the video. Once the audio is in sync the sound returns.

The stuttering fault does not seem to record -- it only seems to occur with the live feed. If the viewer backs up a few seconds into the DVR buffer and plays through the same period where the stuttering effect was noticed, the "replay" usually will not display the stuttering effect. The cause could be a problem with the live display decoding or buffering or a similar internal operation of the HR21 (possibly an internal process involving keeping the video and audio in sync), but the thing we all have in common is the HR21 operating system software update(s) that are pushed onto all HR21 receivers by DirecTV. We don't have a way of "backing up" to an earlier version, and don't have the option of rejecting the update. So when DirecTV pushes a new update on the customers that contains a fault in the code, we all have to live with it until DirecTV recognizes and acknowledges the faulty software update, and then actually has their programmers troubleshoot the problem, determine a fix, code a new update, and finally post the update into the system for distribution to the HR21 receivers.

It might help if DirecTV would publish a broadcast message on the system and/or via email to their customers that would acknowledge the problem and advise customers that they are working on a solution. Regular customer advisories until a fix was determined would help, but DirecTV appears to prefer to remain quiet when they make a mistake. They also appear to avoid advising their customer service department, resulting in numerous receiver resets, dead-end troubleshooting efforts, and even field technician visits and associated receiver replacements that often fail to produce a solution!

Endless forum discussions allow us to vent our frustrations, but is DirecTV listening?


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

bbodie52 said:


> I've reviewed forums like this one at several sites on the Web, including DirecTV's own Web site user forum. The common thread appears to be that many, if not all HR21 (not sure about HR20) users began experiencing a "stuttering" effect that is most noticable in the audio track, but interrupts the video motion as well. This stuttering problem appears to have surfaced during the last few software updates in the February-March timeframe.
> 
> The stuttering fault occurs randomly with live feeds on both HD and non-HD channels. Interrupting the feed by changing channels or pressing PAUSE for a few seconds and then releasing PAUSE will usually clear the fault for a period of time. Displaying a menu or program guide may trigger the stuttering effect, but not always. I've noticed that the "stuttering" of the audio also has the same effect on the video (watch the News Tickertape display at the bottom of the Fox News channel while the audio is stuttering -- you will see the same jerky effect occurring on the video as well!)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Wow, it didn't take you long to figure things out. Right on the money - except that the stuttering issue is not new. I got my hr20 in October of 2006 and the stuttering was there then. Just go back a year or so and read the posts - the audio stuttering problems are just like they are now.

BTW. Don't wait up on DirecTV to fix the problem. It's hard enough to get them to admit they have a problem, let alone address it with their customers.


----------



## johnbrain (Nov 3, 2007)

I did not always have this problem. Like mentioned above the audio clipping started in about February.

D* suggested some work arounds but I told them it is not right to ask me to use an inferior audio source or turn off 5.1 to get THEIR product to work. They also are sending a tech which i never paid for in the past. They would just send a new unit.

My fear is the tech will just come out and tell me the same thing CSR did. It's a software issue. Use standard audio cables not digital and not 5.1 blah blah blah.

the CSR put this in the notes and requested a new unit come with the tech but reading these threads I doubt it will help. The unit also has problems with fast forward and rewind sometimes as well now. I can;t get the FF to stop right away.

The audio occurs with recorded content too.

So any suggestions if the tech visit does not help? This is not right!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn Lip Sync issues all morning on CNN-HD !! Come ON D* ... this is very very old.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

REALLY bad audio delay/lip synch problems watching a recorded AxMen tonight. No amount of trick play or rewind fixes it.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

CNNHD is still having these Lip/Sync issues all morning today.


----------



## kane2299 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ever since I got the 0x22b update, whenever I set something up to record on my local Fox HD channel, the audio never syncs up correctly. If I were to sit at home and watch what I planned on recording the audio works fine. It seems to only happen when I set up a recording. It has happened for the past 3 Mondays when I tried to record Bones. It happened two weeks ago when I tried to record Hell's Kitchen. And it happened last night when I tried to once again record Bones along with House. Last week when I watched the programs live there was no issue with the audio. The same last week when watching Hell's Kitchen. Also when I recorded The simpsons and Family Guy on Sunday the recordings were fine. I don't know if that was due to the programs not being in HD but they were on the same channel. Also, when I record the same programs on my other receiver, which isn't HD, they come out fine. Other programs record in HD with no issues at all, it just seems to be this one channel. I have called D* and they are sending out a tech but if they have to change out the receiver I'm going to lose some programs I'm not ready to delete yet.


----------



## paloaltokeith (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure of cause and effect, but our audio delay and lip sync issues are much better since OX22D. Example: when using DD, after a fast forward, we had a "2-3 second gap before sound returned..........now it is almost immediate. And, lip sync delay is very slight.


----------



## justman (May 24, 2008)

I have noticed the studdering problem repeatedly on fox but not on other stations.


i have also noticed that the problem occurs with the satellite broadcast on fox HD tonite, but not the OTA fox hd broadcast.

tonite i was flipping between the satellite broadcast and the ota broadcast of the same program (cheaper by the dozen movie on fox hd) on my hr20-700. every time i switched to the satelite channel there was audio studdering, and when i switched to the ota channel it was fine.

anyone else notice this?


----------



## kane2299 (Mar 18, 2008)

I finally had a service call run for this problem. I had them change out the box. I was hoping to get a HR21-700 but all I got was another HR21-200. At first when he changed out the box there was no problems. But since Sunday there has been a problem and it only occurs with the FoxHD channel. I'm beginning to think it's the Fox affiliate that is having the problem based on justman's post and a friend of my wife who also has D* is having the same problem with the Fox HD channel as well. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach contacting the local Fox station to inform them and get a positive response?


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

kane2299 said:


> I finally had a service call run for this problem. I had them change out the box. I was hoping to get a HR21-700 but all I got was another HR21-200. At first when he changed out the box there was no problems. But since Sunday there has been a problem and it only occurs with the FoxHD channel. I'm beginning to think it's the Fox affiliate that is having the problem based on justman's post and a friend of my wife who also has D* is having the same problem with the Fox HD channel as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach contacting the local Fox station to inform them and get a positive response?


The bill sent to my house has DirecTV as who I'm paying - Not Fox.


----------



## belunos (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a pretty fundamental issue, and has been ongoing for a long time now.


----------

